# I've missed y'all...



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi everybody... I've missed you all and I'm hear to say hello and to try to get back into the swing of things.

 After my total shoulder replacement surgery earlier this year, I fell really far behind in work, took a couple of months to refinance the house, had my daughter and her boyfriend move into the house, was blessed with a new grandson (two months old now), got back into the water toward the end of May and have been working hard ever since...[X(][X(][X(]

 Believe it or not, I only got out once to "bottle dive" and now that the season is coming to an end, I'm kicking myself in the butt for not having spent any time searching, hunting, finding or bragging about the bottles. The worse part is that I haven't spent any time on line with all of you...I'm sorry...I guess life has a way of getting in the way sometimes...[&o]

 But everyone is healthy (although up a lot at night for feedings... diaper changes etc [:'(]) and I feel like a new person because of the successful shoulder replacement surgery.[]

 Anyway. I just wanted to say hello and now that things have slowed down, I'll be popping up on a regular basis.

 I'm back and wish everyone a happy holiday season!

 Wayne[&:]


----------



## earlyglass (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome back Wayne. Glad to hear you are doing well after your shoulder surgery. 

 Happy holidays to you (and family) as well.

 Mike


----------



## adshepard (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome back.  I was wonderin' where you were.

 Glad to hear all is well.

 Had some good dives up off Eastport this summer.  Saw that flask you posted.  Super find!

 Alan


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2007)

Welcome back, Wayne! Glad to hear that all is well, and looking forward to seeing more goodies that you rescue from their watery grave []. ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Wayne, Whats kicking dude. Hya hey, hya who, hya hee........

 Good to see you again my prodigal son.  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 9, 2007)

hi wayne,  so glad to have you back on the forum,  missed you a lot.  i'm really glad your shoulder surgery went well. say hi to the family, and hope the thumb dude is doing well. looking forward to hearing from you again soon.   rhona


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey there Mike... nice to hear from you. I took a bit longer to heal up than I thought I would, but I am doing terrific now and I'm looking forward to getting out and about... My drysuits are ready to go as soon as the water temp drops below 42 degrees...[&:]

 Alan... I really wanted to get up to Eastport this year, but things just didn't work out... but you wait. I re-configured my boat, got a new trailer, picked up some new gear, got a nice Humminbird 997C SI bottom machine that is very similar to a side scan sonar![]  Oh yeah... I'm going all out this next year!  You just watch my bubbles, pal...[]

 Hi Jim... thanks for the kind words. The recovery time was a lot longer than I had hoped (it was a lot longer than my wife hoped too!  She couldn't wait for me to get out of the house and back into the water[])  When I finally got back to work, I was so far behind... I couldn't see the daylight until just a week or two ago.  Anyway, it's good to be back.  When I catch up with Tazmainian Digger, I'll be able to take some pictures of the bottles that he cleaned up for me, so I'll have to give him a call here this week maybe.[:-]

 Thanks for the kind words from you all....

 Now, where is Obi-won-Capsoda hiding out??? The master of all bottle info in the universe....[]
 Guess I'll be hearing from him soon enough...

 Wayne


----------



## Trying not to break it (Dec 9, 2007)

wayne, we where so excited at your returning, we all posted with in secs. check the time.   rhona


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2007)

Warren... Dude...Obi-Wan  What's going on, man?[]

 Was just thinking about E-mailing you and Poof...you pop right up.  How's it going?  What you been up to and how's CIndy?[]  I'll shoot you a PM and fill you in.

 Nice to hear from you, buddy

 Wayne

 Also Thanks for the kind welcome back, Rhona. Nice to see and chat with you all. Almost like a family re-union kind of thing.  I'm almost in tears...[X(]


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 9, 2007)

gahhh we missed you man! glad to be seeing ya again[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Warren...

 You must have forgotten the lyrics... it's Mya-Hee,  Mya-Hoo, Mya-HaHa...Nathan was just singing that yesterday.  He has it on his MP3 player (I think Pam still curses you out when she hears that song[])

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Tony...

 Did you ever get those Scuba lessons that you were talking about last year?  Did you get certified yet?[:-]

 Wayne


----------



## cc6pack (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Wayne, taking longer to heal, sounds like you're getting old. Do we get to call you grandpa now.[]

 Don't forget to post a coupla pics of the future diver, along with the bots.

 Welcome back


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2007)

cc6pack...

 Hey Dennis... You meant to say "you must be getting oldER, now..."[8|]  right?  Besides, I actually recovered sooner then the doctor thought I was.  I doubled up on the physical therapy going five and six times a week instead of the 2 or 3 times the doc wanted... he was very happy with my rate of recovery. I was the one who was disappointed with a little over three months. Doc said it usually takes 5 to 6 months.[]

 Anyway, yes... I'm a "grampa" now and no, you can't call me grampa... (well, maybe once in a while...[])

 And, since you asked, here he is...enjoy![]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 10, 2007)

One more for you babylovers...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 10, 2007)

> The worse part is that I haven't spent any time on line with all of you...I'm sorry...I guess life has a way of getting in the way sometimes.


  Great to hear from you again but it sounds like you just got your priorities straight. What's to appologise for?



> My drysuits are ready to go as soon as the water temp drops below 42 degrees..


 8 tenths to go Wayne.

 http://seaboard.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=44007


----------



## idigjars (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi Wayne, welcome back.  Nice looking Grandchild, congrats!  Paul


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 10, 2007)

nawww i hadd a lott going on this summer. This is my senior year of high school soo this coming up summer my no 1 priority is getting certified[]. I did research and found a bunch of verry good locations to check out once i do get certified though


----------



## capsoda (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Wayne, That is a little cutie.  Hey thumb dude take a look at this.






GEEEEEEZ Wayne!!!!! What did you do!!!!!   OH......Waite........I get it ......Grandpa. Would have never guessed something so beautiful could be related to you, Ya soggy booted mud slogger.....did you ever get that smell of them divin togs or you still livin out back....and just where the hell have you been??? You have had this other sap worried about you...........

 All right , that is enough out of you..... Sorry Wayne but you know how Thumb Dude can be. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=rolleyes.gif]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome back Wayne! Hasn't been the same without you.[]  Kelley


----------



## bearswede (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey, Wayno...

 Glad to have you back and healthy, Bud!!!!!!!!!!!!

 I've two of those!!! All at once, fellow Granpa... Cute little scuba buddy ya got there!


 Ron


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2007)

Almost forgot, I got another one on the way and should arive in about 7 months. [][][][][]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi Ron...

 Nice to be back and in one piece... I'm sorry that I wasn't aware that you guys were in an accident after the bottle show... just shows how long I was off the air.  Hope you mended up ok.  Been doing any digging?

 Hey Warren:

 I thought there was some kind of law down there in Ala against  you having any more direct decendants...[]
 Wait till they grow up to Nathan's age -!  Then I'll have to send Nate down to teach them the "Numa Numa" song so they can drive you batty!![]

 Wayne


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 12, 2007)

hey wayne,

 im glad your back, i guess i can make my big debute again too! ive been away trying to go to school, ive lost a few good-uns along the way... but ill get them back they went to good hands

 im back, finally, sorry to be away so long, but i gotta go now, later guys


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Spencer...

 Welcome back from a guy who's been away much too long.  Hope you had a good year in school. Now that you are probably on school break, you can go out and dig for some bottles, right??

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Spenser, Is all the damage healed up???  Good to hear from ya.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Warren...

 Here's a photo of the happy old "Grampa" feeding the new diver...[][][][]

 Wayne


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry about that Warren... I forgot I had already posted this photo in another thread...
 That's what else happens when you are up late at night, getting old... you lose some of your memory...[&o]
 What...?????????

 Wayne


----------



## ktbi (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Wayne...Very glad to hear your surgery went well and you are back to it.  We haven't talked much but I mentioned to you before that I did a lot of diving in my younger days and wished I was as much into bottles then as I am now...Take care and congrats on the new Grandfather title.....Ron


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah, im doing ok, and the semester ended early last week, thanks for the welcome back wayne

 what damage warren? and give me a call ASAP i mean it! it'll be nice to hear from a fellow alabamian and bottle enthusiast.


----------

